# best fishyou've ever caught



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

just thought this would be fun/interesting.
whats the best fish you've ever caught.
tell where, size/weight, and if you have any post a photo

cheers


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

I just cant decide

Best Bream (unfortunately not on the yak tho  ) 41cm, close to 2Kg maybe, at Waverton on 12Ibs with beef strips










Best Flatty - 55cm, 1Kg, at Narrabeen Lake on 6Ib drifting with prawns










Best Fight - 48cm, 1Kg, at Kioloa on 12 Ibs trolling with metal lure (1st attempt at trolling and in the the 1st 5 mins!)


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess this salmon -
http://akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=HOFSaltwater

Or maybee the 40cm Redfin


----------



## hobie1kanobie (Apr 7, 2008)

yakkers from beyond,

best fishe i have ever caught, KING FISH, down at two fold bay Eden.
1.3 mtrs 22kilos and yes i have witness's. best damn fish i have ever had, the bastard almost pulled my overboard.

a mate an myself had gone down to Eden to fix his balcony, we drove down on friday night in the wee hours. arrived just at dawn and without even looking at the like being sleepy, we looked out over two fold bay and he say's what do yoy reckon? a quickie before we get started? my reply... YOU BETCHA!.
so after a quick breckie at the local bakery, ie bacon and chees rolls, we hooked up the Mustang walkabout and off we go. times about 6.30ish by the time we near the light house on the souhtern side of two fold bay, just off the wood chip pier, when we spot the birds workin like all hell has broken loose towards the southern most point, before you head out to morwary point, Colin ( me mate) hits the throttle and off we go. in no time flat we are in the vacinity of where the birds where workin, but nothing.. then off the port side the water erupts like someone just turned a gigantic hose on from just below, there is white bait literally jumping over the gunnals of the Mustang, guys, i mean the water is literally boiling underneath the boat. then out of nowhere comes these torpedo size kingies. i mean these guys are jumping out of the water like dolphins, smashin the white bait, the frezied attack of these guys, even David Attenbrough would be amazed, these kingies where litterally launching themselves clear of the water to smash the poor defenseless whitebait.
any how i said to Colin where's the rig, Down stairs he screams, i took three steps, slipped and basically fell down onto the bunk where the RIG lay. the only thing i can tell you about the rig is that it belonged to his dad( who was a legend fisherman down these parts),may he RIP, i have no idea what real it is or what rod it is, only to tell you that it is used for big fish, REALLY BIG FISH, i have managed to get myself back on deck, let loose the lure and and only just managed to get a foot hold between the transom and the outbourd, WHACK, the real screams in agony, as something big has said, YEAH LETS PLAY. my god, i have caught some big flatties and some big bream, but i was so not prepared for this. this fish from hell, has bent this monster rod nearly doubled over, i am so not ready for this, the adrenialin is now corsing thru my body, my nerves are shaking, this is a fish..... Colin stops the Mustang and puts her into reverse to try and help out, but this demon from below is not gonna give in. My mind goes into everything i have ever read, PUMP and WIND, keep the pressure on, play the fish, let me tell you, i was being played by this fish. He went where HE wanted to go, i just hung on for the ride. eventually i had the upper hand, way too much line poundage and way too much open water, he really had no chance. 30 mins later i had this magnificent beast on board, my arms screaming for releif, my back saying give in, the smile on my face as big as , well you know how big, but i finally had this fish on board. this was my fish, this was the bigest fish i have ever caught, this was a fish of a lifetime, this fish was because we said, yeah lets go. the rest of the week end was really quite after that, yes we got the balconey finished, but Colin was ,for some reason,,,..... different...


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Easily This... Black Jewfish








approximately 110cm 
Caught at the famous Jew reef at Dundee, NT
I was trying to catch a live bait with a pilchard strip on a 1/0 hook when i got hit by a freight train!
It took about 15 minutes to land on 20lb braid on abu 5600 with 6-10kg baitcaster


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

1st - BIG bronze whaler out of Bamaga FNQ. Estimated at around 10feet long. Took an hour and a half to trace before release. He scoffed a legal sweetlip fished under a balloon on 10kg.
2nd - 4.5kg yellowfin taken at the Banks out of Currarong. Taken on an unweighted pilchard fished down a cube trail. This fish rates for me as he was taken on 3kg and nearly spooled me on the 1st run!


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

this one for salt










and this one for fresh


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

mines a 6ft bronzie caught at pt hughes not long ago, right where i was kayaking 1/2 a day earlier.

I was sharking for two years with only heaps of Pt Jackson sharks and rays of various types to show for it, then i caught that beauty and now sharks seasons over


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Mmm, its a tossup between the 8kg snapper caught on a charter or the snubby caught at last years fraser island comp. Seeing as I don't have a picture of the snapper, lets go with the Snubby. It went 7.5kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

i want one of those on fly!


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

It's sad I know but I only got into fish vouyerism recently so no photos of my best catches. 98cm salmon, 103cm dusky morwong, 60cm+ whiting. The whiting was measured from a freckle on my upper leg to the ground with the tail laying on the ground a fair bit. It didn't look like a whiting coming in. Head was too fat and colouring was darker. Whiting was caught on a 12ft surf rod 120metres nw of Rapid bay jetty from the jetty...lol. Silenced some of those looks people give you when you carry a surf rod out on the jetty with you...lol. Salmon from Locks Well on the same rod and both were caught on the same Alvey with the same 20lb mono. The strongy was caught at screwpile jetty on my first carppy telescopic rod with a reel I payed $2 for at a market...lol....The reel was splitting in two and I had to hold the handle in the palm of my hand to turn it (somewhat like a lathe wheel.) The noises from that reel were an absolute horror but it brought in the fish. It retired after that...lol. Of course that doesn't take into account spearfishing catches. Lots of strongies over a metre.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

probably my first barra 93cm port douglas sorry no pics predigital days


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

My best would be an 86cm barra from the Ord River in NE WA. It went like a freight train and only being 13 at the time I was more excited by the long tom (i think that's what it was) i pulled in shortly after but looking back it was a really good catch. One that i hope to repeat in the future.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Ken, what's that first fish? Jewfish?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

For me best fish varies and is one that comes along after a long challenge to catch a target species, and my current holder of the title is a 12cms bass and it took a number of months for me to click on their ways [have been many more, and better size since that one]....the next holder should be a saratoga, of unknown size at this stage ;-)


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

dont know about best but my fav


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

jesus karnage. the first mulloway on a lure, now that is impressive, because from what i've heard they are very picky with their food.
i desperatley want to catch a mulloway, actualy it is one of my life goals, catch a 10kilo+ mulloway.
what baits, where, when, and what do you need to do.
also one of my mates old man has been trying all his life to catch one and he says that if he catches a big one he will die happy, i happen to agree.

cheers


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

mate ask mcbigg he just posted up an awesome jew he got 2day in trip reports :shock: :shock: ... he seems 2 get quite a few, im shit jealous just quitely :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

'Best' is a term I find hard to quantify, but the biggest I have caught was a mackeral in the carribean off Cancun Mexico. It was almost as big as me. No pics on this PC (currently working a trade show away from home). 
The tastiest fish I've caught was this coral trout:









Most fun fish I've ever caught was 'ze tuna':









Honorable mention to this cobia (although not caught from a yak):









And this grunter, which was almost as tasty as the coral trout:









And this, my 1st Snapper caught from a 'kayak'


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Caught some small sharks of a bit over a metre when a kid. Since then, in recent years would be this salmon of 84 cm









From a kayak, this 74cm salmon








One of the most satisfying fish I got on the kayak


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

my besty is this one

not the biggest or the baddest i've ever caught, but quite a surprise at the time and such a beautiful looking fish

plus the shining sun, the glassy water and the isolation of the far south coast of Tassie - aah, you had to be there!

pete


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The "best" fish I have ever caught was a Brown Trout to 6kg at a Lake near Ballarat Vic on 4lb line :lol: not from a kayak though. 
The best from a Kayak so far would be either the 75cm 5kg Snapper I got last October or the 98cm Gummy (from gill to tail)
The snapper would have to be the most memorable due to the constant upgrades I was getting that week started from I think 50cm and for the 4 or 5 days I was on the water the fish just got bigger the best week of fishing ever


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

hey paddlepop what kind of fish is that it looks extremely cool  .

cheers


----------



## stitcho (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't know about best but one of my favorites is this guy.














I carried a fishing rod in my backpack for 5 months for a crack at one.
If big is best then this guys up there -


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

there are some insane fish being caught. and that tiger fish WOW that thing looks feirce, where abouts are they caught.
i feel inspired looking at these photos.

cheers


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Tigerfish are African.

Man I'd love to have a go at one of them, do they fight as mean as they look??


----------



## stitcho (Jun 29, 2007)

kayakity-yak said:


> Man I'd love to have a go at one of them, do they fight as mean as they look??


 Kind of like a tarpon with stamina.........and big teeth. They jump around a fair bit and are pretty good at throwing hooks. Lost count of the number of lures that sailed back over my head before I finally landed one.

As kayakity-yak said they're african, found mainly in southern africa centred around the Zambezi river. This one was from lake Kariba on the Zambian side.


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

Brown Trout 12lb 8oz, Fly fishing (Damsel Nymph) Stocks Reservoir, England


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Bartek said:


> Brown Trout 12lb 8oz, Fly fishing (Damsel Nymph) Stocks Reservoir, England


Mate that aint a brown Trout :shock: :shock: :shock:

Lee


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

looks like one (albeit a fat one) to me


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice Golden Trevally caught off a sunken wreck near Palm Cove. She meaasured 120cm and was released. She was caught on a 4" gulp shad


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

My 2 most satisfying fish. First Jew and first wild brown on fly. Both "mission fish" after quite a few hours.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

I've caught a lot of fish in my time but the one which tested me the most was the shark I caught off the 'Old Gulch' rocks on Lord Howe Island on the 11th October, 1985. I was using a Penn Senator 3/0 loaded with 38.5lb mono, and a solid glass Shakespeare rod. For bait I used a small live trevally under a bobby cork. My/our aim was to catch one of the big kings that had been busting us off on the lighter gear. A few days earlier one of the residents speared a kingy near the Old Gulch that weighed _*90 pounds*_. It was nearly six foot long and the bloke managed to kill it instantly with a carefully placed shot.

In about 10 minutes after getting the livey out, the reel screamed and I set the hook. The fish ran straight out to sea until I could see the reel spindle through the last wraps of line, maybe 30 feet in total, then stopped. I managed to get most of the line back when it did the same again, and again, and again before I sensed it tiring and knew I was winning the fight. Half an hour later when we had visual my 'kingy' turned out to be a shark. We didn't have a gaff so my mate spent the next half hour trying to get a grip on a fin as the swell lifted it up and down the ledge. We succeeded as the following photos show, and I still have the jaws at home as a souvenir of that memorable occasion. I estimated the shark to be about a hundred pounds on the old scale, not bad for the little PENN, hey!









I sat down because I was nearly pulled into the water by the fish.








Victory! My biggest ever shark to date, 11 October 1985.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

ahh, so few fish to choose from. Probably have to be a 50cm+ Jewfish (not on a yak however)


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Two of my favourites:

First Mulloway:








74cm, Caught October 2007.

Biggest Mulloway:








91cm, Caught April 2008. (Number 34 for me)


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice fish Murd

Lord Howe Island is an awesome spot. I spent 4 weeks there a few years ago. Hooked some great drummer, bluefish and small king fish off Old Gulch. I also managed a shark on 30lb and managed to wash it onto the rock.


----------

